
Beitar Jerusalem owner ready to sue 'racist' fans - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/07/24/football/beitar-jerusalem-ali-mohamed-racism-soccer-spt-intl/index.html
======
onyva
Israel’s racism problem is not beitar fans it’s an establishment with a deeply
rooted fear of Arabs, something that shaped its policy toward Palestinians
since its inception and before.

Ben-Gurion, probably the most despicable “leader” we’ve had (Golda Meir
competing for the title) was known for secretive non democratic committees
working to separate Arabs from the Jewish population by every means possible.
One of the reasons was to prevent any possibility of integration and
assimilation.

BTW, at this stage most Palestinians in Israel still saw a future of
integration within a Jewish state (as demonstrated by attitude survey asking
each population how they identify themselves), an attitude that was completely
reversed when it became clear what Ben-Gurion was doing, the martial law
imposed etc.

Racism in Israel is institutional. These football fans are not the problem,
their leader, nethanyhu, is.

